

Firefoxs “Private Mode” saves visited sites permissions to disk - gotoY
http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3af3q4/firefoxs_private_browsing_mode_saves_your_visited/

======
kalgubtoi
Possibly the bigger issue for users of private mode in Firefox is that
extensions are run: Users have to trust that extension developers implemented
private mode correctly. In Chrome, extensions don't get to run in private
mode, unless the users allows them explicitly.

